# Rio, Jesse, Braden... WOW



## gripNrip (Oct 7, 2003)

The guys did a great job in Ogden. Braden won gold in individual beating Jimenez from El Salvadore. and Roger Willet won the Bronze. Jesse was 5th, Why did'nt Roger compete in the team final. Rio didn't even finish in the top eight. 

Don't get me wrong, Rio was incredable in the final, only missing 1 bull the entire team final. Just wondering... what happened to Roger?

Anybody know the story here... See the match at the link below...

http://www.youtube.com/archerytv#p/a/u/0/eZ6f_k8eLEI


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Thanks for the link*

I really enjoy this shoots!

r302:thumbs_up


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Thank you for putting this link up. I could watch this kind of stuff all day. Wouldn't it be great to have an Archery Channel?? I'd also like to thank Dietmar for shooting all of his arrows left of center and never making an adjustment.....:wink:


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Awesome! :thumbs_up :beer:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Awesme shooting Team USA*

Really made us proud!:thumbs_up

DB


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I know there has been some complaints about the new system. But I kind of like the set system. Incorporating a bit of the tennis feel to it might add more drama down the road.


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

gripNrip said:


> The guys did a great job in Ogden. Braden won gold in individual beating Jimenez from El Salvadore. and Roger Willet won the Bronze. Jesse was 5th, Why did'nt Roger compete in the team final. Rio didn't even finish in the top eight.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Rio was incredable in the final, only missing 1 bull the entire team final. Just wondering... what happened to Roger?
> 
> ...


Roger took mixed team silver with Jamie.


----------



## Mathews60x (Aug 19, 2010)

Now how many yards are the shooting


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Since a ball field is 84'10" from home plate to 2nd base, I'd suspect they were shooting 70 meters. :wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

This new hit or miss round is 50M 54yards, two feet. Yellow is 10 CM.... around 4". should be a piece of cake, but did you check out things moving around? really windy...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> This new hit or miss round is 50M 54yards, two feet. Yellow is 10 CM.... around 4". should be a piece of cake, but did you check out things moving around? really windy...


Oops, guess I gotta calculate a little better. Yeah, it was really windy. It also seemed like the shots were rushed a little.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I thought it was 70 also. As far as the rushed thing, I think that's part of it. I think they only have like 20 seconds per person to get off a shot after the horn blows.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> I thought it was 70 also. As far as the rushed thing, I think that's part of it. I think they only have like 20 seconds per person to get off a shot after the horn blows.


Not sure about the distance nor real sure about the timer, but I think the time limit applies to the "group". I'm pretty sure it doesn't reset between each archer.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

You're correct, the timer is for the team.

The last few of these I've seen, they shoot 70M for the qualifier round, but the hit/miss set round is 50M. If you look at the field, it's just over 40 yards from the plate to 2nd base. This does appear to be 50m based on that.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

How long do they have to get off the three shots??? I was figuring like 20 sec/per. I know that on one of the youtube things some of the teams were getting below five seconds left. Did anyone see the Iranian women's team with their veils over their ball caps??? And the Russian girls shooting the Bowtechs?????? Guess I have to learn something everyday. I just never thought of a destroyer as a target bow.....


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*timer*

Wasn't time for letting down. Braden shooting last was a no brainer. He can sure get a good shot off in a very short time.
WOW is right.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I could watch this type of stuff all day long. I sure wish someone would produce a 'target' oriented show, instead of another cookie cutter hunting show. It could be field, 3d, whatever... just show some professionals, and some great interviews... 

maybe if I win the lottery...

B~


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I could watch this all day also and wish we in the States had the opportunity to do so, but perhaps this is a leap in the right direction toward that goal.... Since Odgen will play host for this event for the next 2 years, I'm going to do my best to get to one of those championships and support the effort to bring competitive archery to the main stage in the USA.

http://www.standard.net/topics/econ...nt-drawing-attention-sport-dollars-ogden-area


----------



## mepsemaster (Nov 8, 2004)

*worldcup shoot*

thanks gripnrip,
I was thought a lot from the shoot. If the wind is from the left and you are hitting left when the wind comes from the right you will hit further left.
mepsemaster


----------

